# Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger



## wernherr (19. April 2009)

Hallo!

War gestern bei einem Forellenteich angeln. War super! Haben insgesamt 8 Forelln und 1 Saibling rausgeholt. Um die mittagszeit sind dann 3 Angler gekommen, die alle mit Überraschungsei gefischt haben. Mich würde nun die genaue Montage interessieren. Habe schon hier im forum gesucht - doch leider nichts genaues gefunden. 

Kann mir wer die genau Montage erklären (Bauanleitung, etc.) oder vielleicht ein paar Fotos posten ? 

Wäre wirklich sehr toll!

Danke, Werner


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

Moin!

Schau mal hier,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50032


----------



## Tom78 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

das Überraschungsei ist ein guter Bissanzeiger den man mit einem Knicklicht auch Nachts nutzen kann.

Einfach ein Loch in den Deckel einen Großen Wirbel durch und mit Heißkleber befestigen.
Bei Grundmontage kommt der Bissanzeiger auf die Hauptschur zwichen Rolle und Rutenring diesen zieht man dann nach unten so das er kurz über den Boden pendelt ein bischen Blei oder Steinchen in das Ei als beschwerung fertig.


----------



## wernherr (19. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

Das Ei wurde als Pose verwendet wie eine Schwimmkugel....!!


----------



## Gladiator (19. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

habe das auch schon gesehen als bissanzeiger bei ner grundmontage da hing das ei zwischen rolle und 1. rutenring fast auf dem boden.
und beim biss ging das ei hoch
als schwimmer würde ich dann lieber die wasserkugel wählen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*



wernherr schrieb:


> Das Ei wurde als Pose verwendet wie eine Schwimmkugel....!!



nichts für Ungut, aber bist Du sicher, dass es Ü-Eier waren? oder nicht doch einfach nur gelbe Wasserkugeln?

Wo sollte man bei einem Ü-Ei die Schnur (wasserdicht) festmachen...?|kopfkrat

falls doch, bin ich schwer neugierig, wie da gebastelt wurde


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie man das umbaut. 

Löcher bohren, Lollistiel durch stecken und an den Enden mit Heißkleber abdichten.

Aber mal ehrlich der Aufwand lohnt nicht im geringsten wenn man mal bedenkt 
was eine Wasserkugel kostet...


----------



## Seele (19. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

Und wies ausschaut


----------



## Gladiator (20. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie man das umbaut.
> 
> Löcher bohren, Lollistiel durch stecken und an den Enden mit Heißkleber abdichten.
> 
> ...



der widerstand wäre auch zu gross bei nem wasserdichten ü-eiund wenn du 2 ü-eier kaufst die kosten dann das gleiche wie ne richtige wasser kugel
und hast dann auch keine fummelei


----------



## delsol (20. April 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

Einfach eine Wäscheklammer nehmen und unten wo man die beiden Enden zusammendrückt an einem Ende ein kleines Loch bohren. Mit einem kleinen Blei beschweren ca. 5-10g. Damit du das auch hörst kann man an der anderen Seite ein Glöckchen anbringen mit Knicklicht damit man auch nachts was sieht#6 
Ist zwar kein Ü-Ei aber eine günstige und effektive alternative


----------



## cHHristian (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

nimm nen ü-ei bohr ein loch durch, dann nimmst nen stück draht und steckst den durch das ei. auf der einen seite biegst du in dann zu einer öse und auf der anderen seite wird dann eine kugelschrieberfeder draufgesteckt und der draht so gebogen das diese schön fest sitzt. wenn du jetzt das ganze zusammenschiebst kannst die öse einhängen und sobald du loslässt schiebt die feder den draht wieder hoch, sodass das ei nicht abfallen kann.
hoffe es ist verständlich geschrieben^^
hier mal ein bild:









kannst natürlich in das ei noch paar bleischrote oder so reintun, zur beschwerung oder auch wenn du nachts angelst ein knicklicht (dann würd ich allerdings lieber eine durchsichtige fotodose nehmen)


----------



## HeikoS (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Überraschungsei als Bissanzeiger*

Gefällt


----------

